# Online applications will make visa and work permit applications for Canada faster and easier



## Pankaj_kumar

Good afternoon I am living in Australia I wana go to Canada for work permit and like a pr. I ammarried person. I done my diploma course in Australia like management hotel. I have 
master degree from india in political science . My wife also master degree or m. Phill in Hindi. I have 5.5 latest ielts overall bands. If u need any question pls tell me


----------



## Maram_Hani_Batayneh

Greetings,

Both I and my husband are Registered Nurses with a 12 years experience we look forward to live and work in Canada; therefore we would like to ask if we can apply for a temporary work permit ;as at this stage we applied for CON in Canada to get registered, but if we can have this permit we can commence working in one of the Canadians hospital until we get our official registrations.
Your help in this matter is highly appreciated


----------



## Maram_Hani_Batayneh

we both did IELTS ,i had 6 ,my husband is 5


----------



## Harsh_vardhan_kalia

Respected sir, my self Harsh. I am from India. I have three year polytechnical diploma. I have three years work experiance as electrical forman in SPS. I need work permit to do work in canada.Thanks.


----------



## Nwanonobi_Christopher_Alfred

I am 26 old boy from Nigeria, i have national diploma in mechanical engineering with years of working experience. i have the interest to work in abroad any one who can help me or know any company that employ with visa sponsorship should let me know via my mail [email protected] Thanks.


----------



## ohwotemu_tobore_jeffrey

please am interested to visit canada has a visitor this year


----------



## jatinder_gill

hello sir , i have done b-tech in mechanica stream and ihave three year experiance please tell me how i can go to canada on work permit


----------



## ayesha_sultana

hello sir/madam,am intrestd to do a diploma course in beautician or in wedding planner course frm australia(sydney) plz help vt ur prciouse advise tht hw cn i get australia visa.to fulfill my dream i hv completed my higher secondary studies.


----------



## Sadia_Rehman

Good afternoon I am living in Pakistan, I wana go to Canada for work permit and like a pr. I am married women. I I have done Bsc and BE,d from Peshwar University,University of Pakistan,need to do work in canada.Thanks


----------



## tarsem_lal

good morning sir i am living in italy.i want go to canada for work permit .i am married man.i have done electrical diploma in india.i need to do work in canada.thanks


----------



## Gurpreet_kaur

Hello sir i am live in india.i want go to canada for work permit.i am unmarried .i have done beauti course.plz i need to work in canada . thanks


----------



## Bashudev_acharya_upadhayay

Hi sr iam bashudev acharya upadhayay from nepal iam baclor passed and inged this time constrouction company sir i need to work tocanans


----------



## monia1

Hi sir I'm professional beaution.i have six year experience beauty line. I want Canada job find.plz you help me


----------



## Samisami1

Hello sir i am beaution i have 10 year experience in beauty line i want to job canda plz help me nd more expart in therding


----------

